# Another Lurker



## GKC5 (May 15, 2008)

Hi after owning my TT for over 12 months and being an avid viewer of this site I thought I should say hello
and 'thanks' to all who contribute as I've learnt so much from you guys and been impressed by how helpful and friendly
you all are.  I wish I had known about this site prior to my TT purchase........might have saved myself a few bob :? 
Must say though even with all the work I've had to have done, its a fantastic car and I love it 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum ,now take a look at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## GKC5 (May 15, 2008)

All done and signed up


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

GKC5 said:


> All done and signed up


Welcome and good man


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

How quick was that ?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum and the TTOC


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and the club 8)


----------

